# Are we on the air ?



## Magnettica (Jan 13, 2009)

gxmh bghgf ddhdh


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> gxmh bghgf ddhdh


I don't know what you wrote ? :whistling2:
deck hand


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What kind of antenna was it hooked up to?


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

jerryh3 said:


> What kind of antenna was it hooked up to?



Out side roof the tV works great on reg old ant. hook up
deck hand


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

look in the _TV's_ menu for 'search channels' maybe that will find them? try cable AND antenna.

DM


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> look in the _TV's_ menu for 'search channels' maybe that will find them? try cable AND antenna.
> 
> DM


 The question is should the tv picture work after I hook up the new box now like it worked prior to the new converter or only after feb date.?
Deck hand


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

supposedly, they're already working on some/most/all channels? but you may need to explore your local channel's websites to see if and who is in your area for sure, to test your equipment. they are also broadcasting tests to check. try to catch one of those if nothing else works.
maybe no-one in your area is doing the digital boogie yet.

DM


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

deck hand said:


> Out side roof the tV works great on reg old ant. hook up
> deck hand


Unless the box has an analog pass-through, it may only be able to receive ATSC(digital) signals. Depending on the area, the local stations may not be broadcasting in digital yet. It does seem weird though, there should be at least a few digital signals. Does the box have composite output? Does the TV have composite input? Can you post the model number of the box.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you are able to show the menu of the box on the TV set, then it is hooked up correctly to the TV. From there, you should be able to auto-scan for stations. If the coax is old, you may wish to have it replaced from the antenna to the box with newer RG-6. As for the hook up, Antenna In on the box, TV-out to the set, if wired with a 3-6' coax jumper. Easy way, is to follow the directions that came with the ATSC tuner and you should have no problems.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> If you are able to show the menu of the box on the TV set, then it is hooked up correctly to the TV. From there, you should be able to auto-scan for stations. If the coax is old, you may wish to have it replaced from the antenna to the box with newer RG-6. As for the hook up, Antenna In on the box, TV-out to the set, if wired with a 3-6' coax jumper. Easy way, is to follow the directions that came with the ATSC tuner and you should have no problems.


Gregzoll
I called the 800 number today, I guess there is something not right about the TV settings ?
I have to find the TV model and /or find the book and get it to tune in channel ( 3 ) she has the TV screwed up, If I can't find the book I can call for assistance from GE with the TV Model and they can walk me through it. " Wish Me luck "

deck hand


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

On the remote for the TV press 3. From there, use the remote for the ATSC tuner, and you should also be able to set that remote up since it is a universal to control the TV set. If not able to call GE, you should be able to get the model# and look on GE's website.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*tunner problem ch. 3*



gregzoll said:


> On the remote for the TV press 3. From there, use the remote for the ATSC tuner, and you should also be able to set that remote up since it is a universal to control the TV set. If not able to call GE, you should be able to get the model# and look on GE's website.



I know about the remote for channel 3 it's that when ever I had pushed the 3 button and / or arrowed up to 3 the tv automictly jumped pass 3
this is why I need the book ? and or look on the web site for GE.
to re-progrham the tunner ! to except 3 and my aux.
Deck hand

it's 0 degrees out side in Michigan 
Deck hand has flew to Cancun for a week !


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

deck hand said:


> I know about the remote for channel 3 it's that when ever I had pushed the 3 button and / or arrowed up to 3 the tv automictly jumped pass 3
> this is why I need the book ? and or look on the web site for GE.
> to re-progrham the tunner ! to except 3 and my aux.
> Deck hand
> ...


You may have to reprogram or add channel 3 to the TV. It's usually just an option under the tv's options menu. Make sure the converter box is on when you do it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If that is the case, it is not a TV programming issue most likely. As for the book, you do not need it. Just press the Menu button on the front of the TV set, and go to Manual Programming.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

First of all, don't even worry about any kind of antenna at this time. If you can't bring up the menu of the converter box on your TV, then its either a connection problem, or the TV is not set-up right (or the box is bad). Some TVs have a built-in TV guide, and to re-program the TV, you might have to erase the TVs TV guide info, ant start from scratch on the TV programming. If your Tv channels are not even stopping on channels 3 or 4, then you are going to have to do a auto-program of the TV tuner, or go into the menu to manually enter the channel to the TVs memory. The TV might be a CTC203 chassis, which DOES have a built-in TV guide. This could be the problem. You might want to post the complete model number, and I'll post how to clear the TV guide with the remote. OR, go into the menu, and try to enter the channel option, and try to manually enter the channel. Only after you get the converter boxes menu to come on the screen, should you worry about the antenna. BTW, I believe most, if not all channels are already broadcasting in the digital format, and have been for quite some time. 

Bofus


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

deck hand said:


> Yesterday I ran over to hook up one of those TV converters for my wife's aunt ! 6 year old GE. using a Philco Converter box.
> Simple welllll , Not so ? It was easy to just plug in the power to the converter, next insert the antenna cable coming in, into the cable in conection. then using the coax cable in the box I inserted this from the converter box out to the TV " only one conection " I can't blow this ah?:laughing:
> Well nothing happend I only received static and snow over the pictured on each chanel. double checked my wireing made sure the middle wire was inserted into the center hole.
> Tried to switch to channel 3 nothing doing here. tried channel 4 nope. geeezzz!:furious:
> ...


OK ON THE AIR the problem was I did not push " 03 " 
My brother-inlaw a tried the same thing then pushed 03 and followed the directions and the tv works great.
deck hand


----------

